

Why Would Europe’s Largest OSS Convention Identify With a Shrivelled Brain? - schrijver
http://i.liketightpants.net/and/why-would-europes-largest-open-source-convention-identify-itself-with-a-large-shrivelled-brain

======
kstenerud
What exactly is the op criticizing?

